# My new cat won't come out of the room



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am glad to be a part of this forum. It's quite obvious that the members here are loving and knowledgable cat folks! So, my dilemma is that I recently adopted an 7 month young kitten and already have a 2.5 yr. old. The kitten usually stays in one room and sometimes comes out to explore the other parts of the house but runs the back to "her room" when she sees someone or the other cat. She is kind of scared of my older kitty but has toughened up lately. She will hang out with the older kitty in her room but not in any other room. I tried putting her bed in another room and she stayed on it for about 20 seconds and then went straight to her room. Any advice is much appreciated! :kittyturn


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's her safe place, and it's great that she has one. She'll venture out more in time. 

How does the older cat treat her?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well the older cat named Oreo was a bully from the start and the kitten named Little Pumpkin was very scared until recently she started swatting her back. Now Pumpkin goes after Oreo but doesn't seem that affected by her compared to when they first met two months ago. Now I find them sleeping by each other on the window sill or on the bed. I am just hoping that Pumpkin will hang out on the couch in the living room with Oreo and myself. I just love having them in the same room with me and all my previous cats roamed the house and did not just stay in one room. So, I just wanted to know if there is any trick to get her to hang out in other rooms with us.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is Little Pumpkin more food oriented or game oriented? If Charlee hears me playing with ANYONE, she barges in and takes over. 

If she recognizes the sounds of her favorite treat bag or canister, you could give some treats to Oreo in the living room (or wherever) and see if LP joins you. Or start plaing a game with Oreo, and maybe her curiosity will get the better of her. 

It takes time. Cinderella tried to keep Cleo out of her half of the house for several months, but it sounds more like LP is shy, not being kept out by Oreo.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When she feels comfortable, she will. 
You can help her feel more comfortable by manipulating experiences to be pleasant, with gentle handling, play-toys or food-treats. Eventually, she will expand her 'safe room' to encompass the entire home, but she'll do it when she feels comfortable and not beforehand.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, well I do play with them using the cat dancer and some little balls, they both love to play soccer! I just went on a shopping spree online buying all sorts of cat toys hoping that I can lure Pumpkin to come out of that room. I do give them both treats separate but will try giving to Oreo in the living room. Pumpkin usually starts to follow us and then stops at the door of the kitchen. She will poke her head out but not walk out. I will keep trying. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

*Here are my two kitties becoming friends, I hope*

Today was the first day I saw them so close to one another on the bed. Usually they fight all day and night. I was so happy to see this! If they could be like this in every room, I would be really happy!!!!

View attachment 1184


View attachment 1185


View attachment 1186


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

This is great progress kitty witty. 
LP will be freely roaming the whole house before long.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Today I followed some advice of playing with Oreo in the living room and feeding her treats there. Soon enough LP came looking around the living room sniffing everything her little nose could find. I then scooped her up and placed her on the tree house and she sat there for awhile as my Oreo looked up at her in awe. Then LP ran back into her safe zone. I guess each day she will explore more.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

kittywitty said:


> I guess each day she will explore more.


 Yay! ...and yes, she will explore more as she gains confidence. She's a new kitty, right? How long have you had her?


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I adopted LP May 29th so she is still getting used to me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Okay. Is she normally a fairly 'nervous' kitty? If so, I think she just needs a little more confidence w/in herself and then she'll be all over the house. It sounds like things have progressed with her and Oreo spending time near each other, so that is a good thing.


----------



## SigmaWhisky (Apr 1, 2010)

Time and not forcing the issue is the best thing you can do.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

kittywitty, i too had almost similar problem with my cat....however, she is the only cat/pet i have. i dont own any other pet. I totally agree with all the posts here: be patient with her; it's her own time. 

anyway, Mocha is pretty shy and apprehensive of sounds and strangers though she warmed up to me within hours. she stayed in her 'safe' room strictly for about 2 weeks w/litter pan, food etc. on 3rd week, i'd leave door open to let her hear noise or to allow her to go out to explore as she wishes. well, it took her about 2 months to get out of the room on her own; 2.5 months for her to allow Mom to stroke her without being too skiddish. between the 3rd wk-2mths, she'd, for the most part, follow me around the house and we'd do things together all day long like walk outside, eat, watch TV, play, etc. Even during this time, she'd run to her safety room and hide under the bed if she is scared of noise or my family members. LoL

now it's 3 mths or so, and no more hiding under the bed or anywhere in the house for 95% of the time. yay!  now the sad part is that she doesnt follow me as much around the house anymore. oh well. lol.


----------



## sassys_friend (Jul 13, 2010)

Sassy used to be like that too - she was a proper little madam, and used to sit up in her ivory tower all day, venturing downstairs if she was hungry or felt like it.

In time she started to want more company though, and she just started coming downstairs more and more, and is now down and mingling all the time. I'd just give her time, and she'll start mingling when she feels like it.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Before you know it, they'll be running around chasing each other.  
:2kitties


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well today I found LP roaming the living room a little more and relaxing on the dining room floor. She also started climbing onto one of the tables and sitting there. She is probably mimicking what Oreo does. 

Yes, LP is very scaredy catish and I think it has to do with Oreo being a big bully. Before I had them meet, I had them separate for about a week but they would sniff each other through the door. LP was friendly with me in the room, she even allowed me to carry her to my chair and watch tv on my lap while I put Oreo in another room. However, ever since she met Oreo, she has become a scaredy cat and a bit aggressive with Oreo and myself. Even when I pick her up she squirms and wriggles away. Sometimes when I pet her on the bed, she will seem all relaxed and purring but then all of a sudden she turns to look at my arm and nip at it with her teeth. At that point, I get up and walk away, ignore her for a few seconds and then come back with a toy that she is allowed to nip at. Then sometimes when I get up from the bed, she will jump down and grab my leg and take a bite....then I say, "No" , walk away and come back later. I notice that she also climbs the walls or tries to anyway. Does this mean she is bored? I play with her and give her toys...but she still taking bites out of my leg. I never had a cat do that but then again, I never raised a kitten before. Is this typical kitten behavior? Is she possibly teething or does she really not like me and/or Oreo? Oreo never bit me like that when she was a youngster.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

different cats have different behaviors, it is hard to get them do exactly what we want. siah my 14 years old who passed away recently used to bite my friend's leg from behind when she walked away, this was when he was very young and after a few years he did not do that any more.
when i moved to new place before that my other cat sephi came on my lap all the time when i got in front of computer desk. the new place that i moved to has the same computer desk and chair and not once he sits on my lap. i tried but no luck so i left it alone!!!
the strange thing is that in the new place she is doing other behaviors (mostly good!!!) that he did not do before.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Sephi, hopefully she stops biting me as I walk away, she also bites the back of my leg. It's so annoying!! Even though she has little teeth, its shocking when you are not expecting it. But now I kind of walk backwards to make sure she isn't going to sink those little fangs into my leg.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

While you're walking away, look over your shoulders to see if she's going to attack your legs, and if she starts coming, stamp your feet while walking and see if that prevents the attack.


----------



## Glanecia (Jul 12, 2010)

I've known cats to bite before. Some of the cats, it was like a love bite, not very hard at all, and they were purring all the while, so I knew they were just trying to be lovey. My kitty Harry actually will nip me from time to time. She's licked my nose before, then all of a sudden CHOMP. lol, but it doesn't really hurt ... it just makes me laugh a lot!

Then, my Mom's cat Abby, it's like she's got mood swings, so when you pet her, you've gotta be careful that you don't make her cranky, cause she will nip at you. She's never bitten too hard, but it is obvious that she's annoyed. She's the kind of kitty that you have to wait for her to come to you, not the other way around.

Then, with some cats (kittens mostly), they can be all cuddly with you, then BOOM, they're attacking you. It's because they want to play. That's how they play with each other. My cats do that all the time to each other. They lick lick lick, cuddle, then it's fight time. Though, they're just play fighting. 

I've seen a cat that suffered abuse from a previous owner. That cat. Wow. It breaks your heart, but you've got to just understand, and leave her be. She's nice enough to her new owners, but she won't let me near her. When I tried to pet her, she attacked. It's just a self-defense thing for that kitty. Poor kitty.

So, my guess with your situation, is that you've got a very playful kitten on your hands. I like the idea of stomping your feet to get her to stop. I stomp my feet when I'm trying to go out the door, and my cats can't go out, but they're trying to sneak out. They stop what they're doing, and are like 'what's the big deal?' lol

Though, if it were me, and the biting doesn't hurt, I'd just play back. 

You know what else my cats do? lol They hide under the bed, and when I walk by, they swat at my feet. They're just trying to get me to play. 

Hey! Have you seen that "Mean Kitty" youtube video? If not, you should watch it! It's cute. It's about an owner who's afraid his new kitten is out to get him.





 >> Mean Kitty Song


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

kittywitty said:


> Thanks Sephi, hopefully she stops biting me as I walk away, she also bites the back of my leg. It's so annoying!! Even though she has little teeth, its shocking when you are not expecting it. But now I kind of walk backwards to make sure she isn't going to sink those little fangs into my leg.


that is kind a funny because siah did exactly what your pumpking does to you ,no warning, nothing and took a nice bite too!!! my friend use to get mad and said why he does not do that to you!!!!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

LOL that is a funny video. Ok so now I know that most kittens just wanna have fun! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

kittywitty said:


> LOL that is a funny video. Ok so now I know that most kittens just wanna have fun! Thanks for the advice!


Now you're catchin' on! :lol:


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Progress Update: LP has been coming into the living room and jumping onto a chair and standing on it. She gets timid when I have company but when it is just me there she loves to roam all over the place. I don't even have to give her a treat to get her in there so I am happy! Thanks to everyone who gave me advice, it is much appreciated!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

They're gonna be the best of friends.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Keep up the good work and she'll grow more and more comfortable as she roams and explores.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Well today I had a guest over and told them to blink at her while playing with the cat charmer. She doesn't seem to like this person yet. This person is a dog person though, can a cat tell???


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, cats have an excellent sense of smell. I'm sure she smell her dogs off her hands or clothes. I know if I've patted a dog or another cat, my cats smell it immediately, and want to check me out.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Ari always looks at me suspiciously if I come home with dog scent on my hand.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hubby and I like to come home, when we have interesting scents on us, and call the kitties to us to 'inspect' the new smells. They especially love it when we've been playing with ferrets.


----------

